# Doctors 'know too little about nutrition and exercise'



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2016)

Most doctors are ill-equipped to tackle Britain’s increasing frequency of lifestyle-related diseases because they know worryingly little about how nutrition and exercise can improve health, a group of prominent medics has claimed.

“There is a lack of knowledge and understanding of the basic evidence for the impact of nutrition and physical activity on health among the overwhelming majority of doctors. This has its roots in the lack of early formal training,” they state in a letter to the Medical Schools Council (MSC) and General Medical Council (GMC).

They warn that the government’s ambition to prevent tens of thousands of premature deaths from heart disease and cancer by 2020 will fail without a radical overhaul of how the 8,000 young people a year who start at medical school are educated about lifestyle and health.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...ittle-about-effects-of-nutrition-and-exercise


----------



## grovesy (Oct 21, 2016)

This was featured yesterday on BBC Breakfast!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2016)

Even going for a walk regularly is good for you


----------



## Owen (Oct 21, 2016)

Walking is the magical cure, do not drive as this has been proven in another thread, also as @Jonsi has noted don't wear shoes. God if only I had known this before. Instead of running and taking part in arctic warfare, I had only walked bare footed.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2016)

Getting out in the fresh air is nice is it not Owen


----------



## Owen (Oct 21, 2016)

Fishing is popular I believe


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 21, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Getting out in the fresh air is nice is it not Owen


Ugh.  {*splashes water everywhere as I burst in the front door and dump my sodden coat*}


----------



## BBarb (Oct 21, 2016)

Not everyone can walk.  Please don't imagine its easy for everyone to walk!
When I asked my GP for guidance about exercise I was told swimming was the way to go.  Its a bit difficult for a doddery old lady to attend the local pool (which is freezing cold) and clamber down that aluminium ladder into the water, then try to avoid the young fit swimmers ploughing up and down the lanes creating tidal waves fit to engulf you.  Then of course there's the £9.50 fee per hour to be found out of your basic UK pension and still afford to eat.  I would just love to go swimming twice a week!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 21, 2016)

I used to walk barefoot a lot when I was little and as a teen then wham I was told never never never to do it by medics (not that I have impaired feeling in my tootsies even now) and everyone went on and on and on about it so flippin much I made myself wear shoes all the time - as it stands I now find it quite 'odd' to do it and I'm not sure I always like it - even on a beach.  Very strange!  But I've always liked walking on firm, damp sand anyway, cos I always think it must get rid of some of the hard skin. 

@BBarb  - I have the collywobbles when I have to use an old-fashioned swimming pool steps - it's OK once you've been in the pool, have cooled to its temperature, got out and walked back to the steps, then got back in again, when it will feel warm ! LOL, I caught on to doing this on the site where we had our touring caravan static for 6 months of the year - but the first entry - gimme landscaped steps with long treads and a really good handrail every time if you please!  I need a good handrail in any event whatever the steps are like.

Can you not get a sort of 'season' ticket for your local pool?


----------



## Abi (Oct 21, 2016)

Most doctors are ill-equipped to tackle Britain’s increasing frequency of lifestyle-related diseases because they know worryingly little about how nutrition and exercise can improve health,

Wouldn't make a blind bit of difference how well informed we are about diet . 10 minutes per consultation including getting patient into room, dealing with their problems, dealing with all the pop ups that appear on the screen reminding us to test for A,B or C or that X, Y or Z is not within target, jabbing for flu, pneumococcal vaccine, shingles, MMR booster etc
What is really needed is properly informed dieticians who do not tell people with poorly controlled diabetes or weight problems ( or people whose diabetes is currently under control and who are a healthy weight to reverse the situation) to eat thick bread and only spread / place whatever goes between the two slices, thinly!!


----------



## Abi (Oct 21, 2016)

attend the local pool (which is freezing cold) and clamber down that aluminium ladder into the water, then try to avoid the young fit swimmers ploughing up and down the lanes creating tidal waves fit to engulf you. Then of course there's the £9.50 fee per hour

Barb you should come and live in my village. Biomass heated pool run voluntarily- locals fought to keep it open after coucil said could not afford it. Warm almost as a bath and only£3- AFAIK this is voluntary for pensioners!

 Us health care professionals need to be realistic about what resources are available to our patients


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok, I can't walk more than 5 yards without a stick, and 50 yards with. I use a wheelchair to get the shop and back. I can't safely swim because I can't use my legs to help. (Not that there's a swimming pool on Mull).  I have a rowing machine in the shed that I can't use. How exactly do I exercise? This is a genuine request, not a moan. I always say, play the cards you are dealt.


----------



## Owen (Oct 21, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Ok, I can't walk more than 5 yards without a stick, and 50 yards with. I use a wheelchair to get the shop and back. I can't safely swim because I can't use my legs to help. (Not that there's a swimming pool on Mull).  I have a rowing machine in the shed that I can't use. How exactly do I exercise?


Up down, up down, then the other eyebrow


----------



## grovesy (Oct 21, 2016)

What about arm exercise, weights or fitness bands?


----------



## Owen (Oct 21, 2016)

Talking uses a lot of muscles


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 22, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Ok, I can't walk more than 5 yards without a stick, and 50 yards with. I use a wheelchair to get the shop and back. I can't safely swim because I can't use my legs to help. (Not that there's a swimming pool on Mull).  I have a rowing machine in the shed that I can't use. How exactly do I exercise? This is a genuine request, not a moan. I always say, play the cards you are dealt.


If the brain were a muscle...you'd be ripped Mikey.  I can't suggest any exercise options, but you often give everyone else on the forum a good workout.  You once posted something that made me laugh so hard and for so long that the muscles in my sides ached.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 22, 2016)

Flattery will get you everywhere, Marsbar.

Anyway, my current occupation (listed on the pancreatitis forum) is laughing in the face of adversity.

Back on topic, I thought when I get my decomposing hip done I'll ask the physios post op about how turn my upper body into a feast of rippling muscle in time for the next Paralympics. Quite fancy Archery.


----------



## FergusC (Oct 22, 2016)

It's not just nutrition & exercise GPs have no idea about! I have been with my surgery ~7 years. My surgery was told to keep an eye on my kidneys by my consultant when I agreed to go down to annual appointments! I sit around the CKD3/4 border and have done for 8 years. 
Was at GP for something else when she noticed my eGRF and proceeded to request retests every 2 weeks but hasnt consulted withconsultant (I communicate results to her 6 monthly!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2016)

Owen said:


> Walking is the magical cure, do not drive as this has been proven in another thread, also as @Jonsi has noted don't wear shoes. God if only I had known this before. Instead of running and taking part in arctic warfare, I had only walked bare footed.


Getting two eight year olds ready for a party...plaiting hair...up and down stairs for outfit change (eight times)...finding shoes...boots...tops...tights...enough exercise for me...and a walk to boot...then three hours to choose a suitable fudging card...wonder what BG is NOW!


----------



## Owen (Oct 22, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Getting two eight year olds ready for a party...plaiting hair...up and down stairs for outfit change (eight times)...finding shoes...boots...tops...tights...enough exercise for me...and a walk to boot...then three hours to choose a suitable fudging card...wonder what BG is NOW!


Twins?


----------



## BBarb (Oct 22, 2016)

To be truthful I don't enjoy swimming in that freezing pool at all so I'm not forking out for a season ticket - actually its a 'membership package' and entitles you to use the gym and includes instruction about how to use the equipment and weights and circuit training.  The only thing that appeals is the sauna! or moving to Abi's village.
If you don't enjoy your exercise you're not going to keep it up are you?


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2016)

No...one God Daughter...one thinks she's Kate Moss...the other...disappointingly...Kim Khardashian...swop for the artic warfare?...still not ready...only another hour until birthday party starts...may call in the 'MUFTI' squad soon.


----------



## FergusC (Oct 22, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> one thinks she's Kate Moss...the other...disappointingly...Kim Khardashian


Wot, one is skinny, and the other has a big butt?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 22, 2016)

The cornerstone of management in all types of diabetes is diet and exercise (well, apart from Type 1 where it's insulin, diet and exercise).  As long as you have two working legs, walking is good for you and it's free - a lot of people seem to overlook this. 

Anyway, Runsweet has a lot of info on T1 and exercise:

http://www.runsweet.com/

Team BG also have a lot of info on diabetes of all types and exercise:

http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Home.html


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 22, 2016)

FergusC said:


> Wot, one is skinny, and the other has a big butt?


No Fergus...both are slim...but the other one wants to marry a mega-rich...egotistical...  filthy-rich... megalomaniac ...musician ( if you can call Kanye West a musician).


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2016)

Like our Mullanach pal, I can't walk far, a few feet without Rolly and maybe 30 metres with him (then I have to stop and sit down for a bit). I'm increasingly limited by the RA, OA and ME, that last is the real kicker since I have to worry about what spoons are available as well. I absolutely love swimming, but I can't get to the pool these days, let alone in and out of it... Actually, I could get in OK by just falling in, but I cannot get out again without help and the pool staff aren't equipped to help during standard hours... at which times the pool is heaving anyway and I can't get a proper swim in.

No-one, but no-one has so far been able to suggest a way of exercising that takes the ME into consideration. I could do a yoga class or some such, but then I have to go lie down for a few days to recover, which defeats the object of the exercise. Sigh.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Like our Mullanach pal, I can't walk far, a few feet without Rolly and maybe 30 metres with him (then I have to stop and sit down for a bit). I'm increasingly limited by the RA, OA and ME, that last is the real kicker since I have to worry about what spoons are available as well. I absolutely love swimming, but I can't get to the pool these days, let alone in and out of it... Actually, I could get in OK by just falling in, but I cannot get out again without help and the pool staff aren't equipped to help during standard hours... at which times the pool is heaving anyway and I can't get a proper swim in.
> 
> No-one, but no-one has so far been able to suggest a way of exercising that takes the ME into consideration. I could do a yoga class or some such, but then I have to go lie down for a few days to recover, which defeats the object of the exercise. Sigh.


I remember @Caroline often suggesting seated Tai Chi as a possibility for the less mobile. Haven't seen her around for a little while, but perhaps she will see this and provide some links to resources


----------

